# Mozart's First Symphony Mvt. 1



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just find this very clever, even if it isn't something I truly love. It's so catchy and uplifting! I enjoy the faster tempo versions.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

But is it worth a whole new thread?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Rogerx said:


> But is it worth a whole new thread?


At the present level of enthusiam for Wolfie, within a decade this forum could have a separate thread for every movement of every Mozart work. That'll be worth sticking around for, huh?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Even at eight when his First Symphony was written, Mozart's sparkling effervescent style is immediately recognizable. Remarkable. Despite its brevity, one can hear the same unmistakable essence of style and harmony as he had when he was 35, and well worth mentioning. Of no other composer do I believe it can be said that his style was already fully rounded and formed, though it of course matured and deepened over the years. I believe his First Symphony is well worth hearing just like any other minor miracle of his youth... It's fresh, rhythmically vibrant, harmonically pleasing, charming, and self-assured with its catchy themes and harmonic surprises... Again, he was already one of the finest and most imaginative composers in all of Europe... His basic essence of style is so immediately apparent at the beginning of his life that it's like he sprang fully formed as an extraordinary composer from the head of Zeus. Sproing!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Larkenfield said:


> Even at eight, Mozart's sparkling effervescent style is immediately recognizable and he'd already been performing before royalty as a musical prodigy at five. Remarkable. Despite its brevity, one can hear the same unmistakable essence of style and harmony at eight as he had at 35, and well worth mentioning. Of no other composer do I believe it can be said that his style was already fully rounded and formed, though it of course matured and deepened over the years. I believe his First Symphony is well worth hearing just like any other minor miracle of his youth... It's fresh, rhythmically vibrant, harmonically pleasing, charming, self-assured with its catchy themes and harmonic surprises... Again, he was already one of the finest and most imaginative composers in all of Europe... His basic essence of style was so immediately apparent at the beginning of his life that it's like he sprang fully formed as a composer of distinction from the head of Zeus. Sproing!


Well put! I agree with you.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Yes. The amazing thing is indeed that it already sound distinctively Mozart. I know some find those who enjoy Mozart to be prone to hyperbole but so many aspects of his achievement are extraordinary so what are we supposed to do?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Enthusiast said:


> Yes. The amazing thing is indeed that it already sound distinctively Mozart. I know some find those who enjoy Mozart to be prone to hyperbole but so many aspects of his achievement are extraordinary so what are we supposed to do?


The first song I wrote for Piano was called "The Runner", I dislike it very much. I was very much a grower and feel only now, after several years, have found my voice.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I like not only his first symphony, but also many other of his juvenilla works, including symphonies Nos. 8, 11 and 12, which I find amazing. Contrary to the other answers on this thread though, I think that the composer's style is not so well established yet in these early works, and that these symphonies actually have a debt to those of J.C. Bach, a composer that Mozart knew personally and had in high steem. Here, listen to some "distinct Mozart" below:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

It's kind of unimaginative, compared to a lot of his other music and others.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

He was eight. That would be like a child in the third grade writing an excellent First Symphony in the modern world with it still being good enough to draw attention and played now... The lively brilliance of style is immediately apparent—some listeners have acknowledged and noticed this—and he remained essentially the same in style and creative imagination throughout his life. Even at that age when compared to someone like the rather unimaginative and ordinary Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf, such a youthful achievement could still be considered worthy of more than grudging praise even when compared to his later works or the works of his contemporaries. There can be a pleasure in watching his development and cheering him on. He was eight, and his First Symphony is not without a few brilliant harmonic surprises if one listens carefully, not to mention its rhythmic vitality.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> It's kind of unimaginative, compared to a lot of his other music and others.


I'll say it doesn't capture my imagination (which I like my Art to do), but it does grab my intellect.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Phil loves classical said:


> It's kind of unimaginative, compared to a lot of his other music and others.


It's so fresh and lively. For an eight years old child it's quite an accomplishment in my opinion. I agree that late Mozart has music that it's way better, but then, who doesn't?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Allerius said:


> It's so fresh and lively. For an eight years old child it's quite an accomplishment in my opinion. I agree that late Mozart has music that it's way better, but then, who doesn't?


Lots of Artists lose their touch as they age, you find that a lot more in Rock.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I have always rather liked the 1st symphonies of both Mozart and Mendelssohn. Amazing talent.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> I have always rather liked the 1st symphonies of both Mozart and Mendelssohn. Amazing talent.


I'll put on Mendelssohn's here in a second! 

Edit: It's grabbing my attention right from the start. Feels inspired by Mozart, but taken to (greater?) depths of intricacy of imagination?


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Lots of Artists lose their touch as they age, you find that a lot more in Rock.


This may be true, but I was refering to Mozart, not to any other artist.



Allerius said:


> It's so fresh and lively. For an eight years old child it's quite an accomplishment in my opinion. I agree that late Mozart has music that it's way better, but then, who doesn't *agree*?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Allerius said:


> This may be true, but I was refering to Mozart, not to any other artist.


Understood. Thanks for the correction!


----------

